# • swell.gr • Subaru Forester Zaino Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello boys and girls! 

As the temperatures receded slightly the preceding days, I thought that it would be much easier to work on such a large vehicle like the Subaru Forester.

The plan was to correct and protect the car.










Although the car was carefully taken care of, and had its factory paint on, there were lots of spiderweb, due to the soft clearcoat.

Always a necessary step to start with measurements:





































And off we go! I used the Menzerna PO203 with a plethora of pads to correct, as well as the Meguiars MF system with the Meguiars D300 in certain parts of the car. Final finishing work was concluded with the Μenzerna PO85RD .










Some 50/50 shots























































Some Before / After shots :




























































































































































































When the polishing procedure was completed, it was time to take care of minor jobs around the car, as well as protecting the finish.
Arches were cleaned with APC and after they were rinsed they were dressed with Meguiar's M40. Tyres were revived with Angelwax Elixir and those "thirsty" trims were hydrated with Race Glaze Colour Enhance that did a very good job.
Wheels and rims were cleaned, to be sealed with Zaino CS.
Exhaust pipes were cleaned by the Britemax twins that gave a wonderful shine.
Glasses were cleaned and then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

The paintwork got thoroughly cleansed with IPA so as to be certain about the correction and not be fooled by any polishing oils still on the surface.
Protection stage included 3 layers of Z5 with ZFX with a 45-60 min interval, along with 2 in-between layers of Zaino Z6. The final optical push was achieved by the fantastic Zaino Z8 Grand Finale that gave us a superb wet look.

Final shots:
































































And some outside shots of the black Forester:






















































































































Thank you for watching, and I hope you enjoyed it!  
ευχαριστω :wave:
mike


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks awesome! Great turnaround! Good work.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely work as always....


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

SUPERB correction on a soft and very temperamental clearcoat! :thumb:
Keep on amazing us Mike!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice result Mike - That had everything - bad holograms, Swirls, Scrathes and low low paint.

Awesome turnaround - now for special cleaning process going forward

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike some very good correction as always Forester looking great


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work as usual Mike :thumb:


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent work!
Love black cars when they get detailed properly!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Cracking work there Buddy!!!
You brought up the metal flakes again!:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely work as always


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Mike , I have one these to do next month and guess what it's the same colour and condition !

I bet the paint was like butter soft compared to the other cars you work with.

Mario*


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Very good work Mike, well done!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Mike simply fantastic:thumb:


----------

